# Ajman vs. Alwasl 25 Oct 2013 soccer game



## Professional (Oct 25, 2013)

As usual, photos from Friday evening game, Ajman [my team, Ajman is the name of my city/town] won the game 4-2, first half wasn't good but the second went different and more actions, in general i shoot both halves regardless of actions i can capture.

Here are the photos:

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.





7.






8.


----------



## KmH (Oct 25, 2013)

They are all nicely done. :thumbup:


----------



## Professional (Oct 25, 2013)

KmH said:


> They are all nicely done. :thumbup:



Thank you very much!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 25, 2013)

very nice action shots.
they do look very heavily sharpened, though.


----------



## Professional (Oct 25, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> very nice action shots.
> they do look very heavily sharpened, though.



Thank you very much for that comment, so i have to watch my sharpening process.

Well, almost all the shots are cropped, and i try to apply slight sharpness, but maybe because of the crop the sharpness was overdone and i should go less, strange because from photoshop smart sharpening option i didn't go high [50 and 0.4]

Anyway, you are the only and first one to comment about the sharpness, means others didn't comment me the drawback point on my shots.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 25, 2013)

My guess is that, if you were to print these, they'd look good because that bit of over-sharpening fades in printing.
In the original it shows as very sharp outlines on dark haired heads
What just is a slightly 'crunchy' look is more easily seen as halos at 200%.

This article is useful but nothing replaces practice with unsharp mask at 100% view and different thresholds and amounts.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 25, 2013)

But what really counts is that you have framed and captured well.
The ability to see and capture is crucial, sharpening techniques can always be learned.

L


----------



## Professional (Oct 25, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> My guess is that, if you were to print these, they'd look good because that bit of over-sharpening fades in printing.
> In the original it shows as very sharp outlines on dark haired heads
> What just is a slightly 'crunchy' look is more easily seen as halos at 200%.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for pointing about sharpening and posting the link, this is one thing that i would like to post for, to learn and to know what are the weak points in the photos.

Also that shot you posted as an example is the worst of the all, and honestly speaking, i hate shooting during the day time just before and nearly the sunset, sometimes the contrast is there between the shadow and highlight, also the lighting is not strong enough as the stadium floodlights are just turned on and didn't have full power or affect until the complete sunset, i always prefer to shoot at night after the sunset because then it is all under constant floodlight and then processing/editing the photos are better and easier.




The_Traveler said:


> But what really counts is that you have framed and captured well.
> The ability to see and capture is crucial, sharpening techniques can always be learned.
> 
> L



Well, still i don't like most of them, i try hard to do the best out of my 300, but really i want to have 400 at least, or at least using my 70-200 for most closer near actions, with 300 i am forced to shoot for middle of the field, mostly no much actions there, and when very close to me then my 300 is out of service, and so that i try to crop to have as you said framed and well captured shots to post.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 25, 2013)

I shoot kids soccer a bit - much smaller field clearly - but I walk back and forth to try and catch good action.
They are obviously much less skilled and the action isn't as clean cut but I shoot a lot of shots to get a few partly good ones.
I would love a decent 300 2.8 but just can't justify the cost.

This is as good as I've gotten; these kids just don't show the athleticism and control that adults do.


----------



## Professional (Oct 25, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> I shoot kids soccer a bit - much smaller field clearly - but I walk back and forth to try and catch good action.
> They are obviously much less skilled and the action isn't as clean cut but I shoot a lot of shots to get a few partly good ones.
> I would love a decent 300 2.8 but just can't justify the cost.
> 
> This is as good as I've gotten; these kids just don't show the athleticism and control that adults do.



Well, i understand!

I am sure if i shoot kids games i will not have that many keepers as well, good that i shoot adult pro league, otherwise i will not shoot kids games for long time [maybe only 1 year or 1 season only].


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 25, 2013)

Good series of soccer images , a tough sport to shoot at the best of times


----------



## Professional (Oct 26, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> Good series of soccer images , a tough sport to shoot at the best of times



Thank you very much!


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Awesome- simply brilliant- the sweat off the fingertips.... Great apperature DEPTH- must portfolio those. SI GOT NOTHING ON YOU. NOTHING-


----------



## thereBound1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Great and awesome- such detail- the sweat offf nice apperature the fingertips....SPORTS ILLUSTRATED GOT NOTHING ON YOU. Nothing.


----------



## Professional (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you very much, thereBound1!


Well, i have more but from previous games, should i post those also on individual threads or i should forgot those and i post only new upcoming and further coming games?

This is not my best game i did shoot so far, there are few games i did before were better than this one, but is it good idea to post old photos when i posted new game shots already?


----------



## DBA (Nov 12, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> I shoot kids soccer a bit - much smaller field clearly - but I walk back and forth to try and catch good action.
> They are obviously much less skilled and the action isn't as clean cut but I shoot a lot of shots to get a few partly good ones.
> I would love a decent 300 2.8 but just can't justify the cost.
> 
> This is as good as I've gotten; these kids just don't show the athleticism and control that adults do.



Not trying to sound harsh but the kid isn't the problem in this photo. It looks like you're standing which ruins the perspective. Professional's photos are IMO spot on with the perspective in that the lens is waist high to the players. That said it is more difficult to get low enough with kids as you almost have to sit (vs kneeling).


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 12, 2013)

From the looks of it, orange in picture #5 is looking to get a red card...studs up and nowhere really near the ball!? Nice shots!


----------

